# Windows 10 Password



## Mike (Sep 13, 2019)

When I got Windows 10 into this computer I decided that
I didn't want a password, so I instructed the machine to open
without it.

Since the last two updates that were very close together this
PC is acting strange when I switch it on in the morning, it asks
for the password that I don't know!

I hold the "ON" switch for a few seconds to switch it off, then
I switch it back on, this time it starts without a problem, very
strange.

I don't know how to find the password in order to cancel it
again, or to change it to another that I might remember.

Do any of you know how to do this, to find the password, I
thought that it might be in the OS Cabinet, but I can't find
that either, I haven't yet asked google as I have stopped
using it.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mike said:


> When I got Windows 10 into this computer I decided that
> I didn't want a password, so I instructed the machine to open
> without it.
> 
> ...


What browser do you use. With Firefox you can get all your passwords in security options. I'm not sure if Windows would be there. I think you have a blank since you can get it to turn on without one.


----------



## Mike (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Camper, the windows password is not stored in Firefox as
it is used before Firefox is running, unless it is used later.

The problem that I have is still there, but not every time I switch
on, just occasionally.

I have tried to find it and the only place left that I haven't tried is
in the BIOS.

There is definitely a password and it was supplied by Microsoft
when I first got the Windows 10, foolishly I copied and pasted
it when I stopped the need for it to log on, so there is no record
anywhere.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2019)

I sure am happy for my Chromebook Laptop!! No more Windows!!!! Mainly used for internet..


----------



## Binkie55 (Sep 18, 2019)

When you got Windows 10, did you do the free upgrade from Windows 7. Did you have a Password in Windows 7, if yes then this is the same password.

Check this out also.

First, right click the Windows 10 Start Menu and type *Netplwiz* into "*RUN*" Select the program that appears with the same name.
This window gives you access to Windows user accounts and many password controls. Right at the top is a checkmark next to the option labeled _Users must enter a username and password to use this computer.” _Uncheck that.



You can also click on Advanced and see all the passwords you have, every password you saved is in there.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 18, 2019)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028457/windows-10-reset-your-local-account-password


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you for the suggestions.

Ken, what does a Chromebook use as an Operating System?

Binkie, thank you for the details, that is how I stopped the need
for a password, I looked at the Advanced area at the passwords
that are in there, unfortunately to see an actual password you
need the Windows Password to open any that are there.

C'est Moi, I have had a look at the link, I will try that, but not today
as I am packing, or will be soon, for a weekend away starting tomorrow.

Thank you all.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 19, 2019)

Mike said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.
> 
> Ken, what does a Chromebook use as an Operating System?
> 
> ...


Yes, Chrome


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mike,after doing much research and on Ken's suggestion,I bought a Chromebook  at Best Buy
I had a Windows 7 computer for 8 yrs,really hated the updates which took forever to load
It took me couple days to adjust to a smaller screen
I don't miss Windows at all Sue


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 19, 2019)

Chromebook's OS is Google's distro of Linux, Chrome is the browser.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrome_OS


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you for this information, unfortunately I
am not a fan of Lap-Top type computers, I like
the larger keyboard and screen connected to
my PC, I do know that they can be connected to
a laptop.

Thank you for your replies.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 19, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Chromebook's OS is Google's distro of Linux, Chrome is the browser.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrome_OS



Thanks..



Mike said:


> Thank you for this information, unfortunately I
> am not a fan of Lap-Top type computers, I like
> the larger keyboard and screen connected to
> my PC, I do know that they can be connected to
> ...


@Mike my laptop is an Acer 15.6 inch screen with attached keyboard..I really like it..
I only use it for the internet..
.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't know if this will help but anyway.....

My mothers computer does this, it ask her for a password but all she does is hit enter and it starts up anyway,because she didn't tell it to open by password.

I know this because I set down at her computer to do some things one day and it asked for a password, so I asked her what it was , she said just hit enter.

Mine on the other hand has a password because I inadvertently set it up when I set up Microsoft.


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you Seeker, I will try that next time
it get asked for it.

Mike.


----------

